# Retraining for cross dominance.



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I have always find it weird to use fork reference to aim when holding my slingshot with my left hand, the shots are way off especially when I switched from shooting OTT to TTF vice versa.

As I take target shooting more seriously now, I just found out I'm left eye dominant. Seeing as I just took slingshot a while ago, I have decided to hold the slingshot with right hand now but now when I aim I actually see 2 images, one true one which my dominant eye see and another fainted version which my right eye see. I can remove the fainted one by closing my right eye but I prefer to keep both eyes open.

Any tips?


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Tastetickles,

Blinking and/or squinting with the non aiming eye can help. It takes time, but you will be faster and faster until you will not notice the tiny adjustment at all.

Sometimes if, you hold the frame horizontally lifting the index finger up in the air can also help. This way it may cover the view of the forktip from the non aiming eye. But this is depending on shooting stlye frame and other things. Might work with low fork OTT frames.

It might be a good option to temporarily decrease draw force, just to keep focusing on the longer aiming phase.

Hope it helps, have nice weekend,

Tremo


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> Hello Tastetickles,
> 
> Blinking and/or squinting with the non aiming eye can help. It takes time, but you will be faster and faster until you will not notice the tiny adjustment at all.
> 
> ...


OK will try your suggestions. Ty


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

We all know safety glasses are recommended when shooting so since you are wearing safety glasses anyway, find the spot your eye looks through in the right lens and put a small piece of cellophane tape over that aiming area. It will blur the target enough so that you will be able to comfortably use your master eye without closing your other eye.

Closing one eye causes the light entering both eyes to be unbalanced causing headaches and eye strain. By using a small piece of translucent tape you can train your brain to ignore the image from your other eye and soon you won't need the tape.


----------



## S.C.Daniel (Nov 7, 2017)

tastetickles said:


> I have always find it weird to use fork reference to aim when holding my slingshot with my left hand, the shots are way off especially when I switched from shooting OTT to TTF vice versa.
> 
> As I take target shooting more seriously now, I just found out I'm left eye dominant. Seeing as I just took slingshot a while ago, I have decided to hold the slingshot with right hand now but now when I aim I actually see 2 images, one true one which my dominant eye see and another fainted version which my right eye see. I can remove the fainted one by closing my right eye but I prefer to keep both eyes open.
> 
> Any tips?


I have been a firearms instructor since 1984. I was originally Left handed with a dominant Right eye. FBI Instructors taught me to keep both eyes open. If you have to squint. I've been teaching folks that ever since... It works.

I never had that problem shooting a slingshot. My grandfather taught me to shoot it like a Right handed person.


----------

